# post some pics of tweed interiors any green ones



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

Does any one have any tweed interior pics any lime green tweed wear to get it


----------



## eliktronix (Jul 22, 2002)

i got pics of my interior but its all orange and white tweed let me know if you want to see it.

you can order some tweed by the yard cheap at http://www.yourautotrim.com and http://www.autoheadliner.com

peace


----------



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

ya post them pics


----------



## lowwagon67 (Mar 15, 2003)

my dash in my s10 im going to put white leather seats and paint the door panels white with green jade tweed at the top







:biggrin:


----------

